# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  καναρίνι θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας

## elenijlm

καλησπέρα θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας μιας και ολοι
εχετε περισσότερη εμπειρία απο εμένα. ο καναρινος μου ενώ είναι απίστευτα ευδιάθετος χαρούμενος τραγουδιαρης, εδώ και κάποιο καιρό κάτι έχει πάθει στα πούπουλα του , στην αρχή τα έβγαζε και ήταν μετά το καλοκαίρι όποτε θεώρησα ότι είναι πτεροροια πήρα τις βιταμίνες του τα πάντα, ε τελικά τώρα έχουν πέσει τα πούπουλα στο σβέρκο και είναι ανα μαλλιασμενος, βγάζει νέα φτερά στο σώμα αλλά πραγματικά είναι πολύ περίεργο ποσο
πετανε όλα, έτσι πρέπει να είναι ; είναι η πρώτη χρόνια που μου το κάνει , το κλουβί καθαρίζεται σχολαστικά με μυλοξυδο γ πατηθρες αλλάζοναι και πλένονται με ξύδι, και ψεκάζω και αυτό το σπρευ για τις ψείρες. επίσης 3 μέρες πάλι τρώει τα φτερά του και τα μασουλάει κιόλας .. κάτι εχω κάνει λάθος ; τροφή μια ζωή έτρωγε την
καλυτερη από ότι μου είπαν να πάρω. θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω φωτό αν και είμαι άσχετη 
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## ndlns

Δεν είναι η εποχή τους για πτερόρροια τώρα. Πρέπει να βάλεις φωτογραφίες για να δούμε πως είναι. Που το έχεις το πουλάκι; Έξω η μέσα; Μήπως είναι σε χώρο χωρίς πολύ φως; 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## elenijlm

καλημέρα προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω, όχι φως έχει, δεν τον εχω αφήσει ποτέ έξω, κάποιες φορε όταν έχει ήλιο τον αφήνω λίγο να λιάζεται. θα ξανά προσπαθήσω για φωτό ευχαριστώ

----------


## elenijlm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elenijlm

> Δεν είναι η εποχή τους για πτερόρροια τώρα. Πρέπει να βάλεις φωτογραφίες για να δούμε πως είναι. Που το έχεις το πουλάκι; Έξω η μέσα; Μήπως είναι σε χώρο χωρίς πολύ φως; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elenijlm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλημερα Ελενη μηπως το καναρινι σου ειναι γκλοστερ?ή να ειναι ζευγαρωμενο με γκλοστερ?για κυστες μου παει το μυαλο,αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,περιμενε να μας το πουν και αλλα παιδια,πριν βγαλουμε συμπερασματα,τι θερμοκρασια εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι?αναβεις αρκουδισιον ή καλοριφερ τωρα τελευταια?
Ελενη παρε το μπολακι για το μπανιο μεσα απο το κλουβι γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανει μπανιο αλλα και να πινει απο το ιδιο νερο και δεν κανει,την τροφη θα πρεπει να παρεις ταιστρα και να την βαλεις στα καγκελα ενδιαμεσα οπως τα εχεις τωρα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## elenijlm

> Καλημερα Ελενη μηπως το καναρινι σου ειναι γκλοστερ?ή να ειναι ζευγαρωμενο με γκλοστερ?για κυστες μου παει το μυαλο,αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,περιμενε να μας το πουν και αλλα παιδια,πριν βγαλουμε συμπερασματα,τι θερμοκρασια εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι?αναβεις αρκουδισιον ή καλοριφερ τωρα τελευταια?
> Ελενη παρε το μπολακι για το μπανιο μεσα απο το κλουβι γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανει μπανιο αλλα και να πινει απο το ιδιο νερο και δεν κανει,την τροφη θα πρεπει να παρεις ταιστρα και να την βαλεις στα καγκελα ενδιαμεσα οπως τα εχεις τωρα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


καλημέρα δεν ξέρω τι είναι το καναρίνακι μου γιατί δεν ήταν δικό μου, δυστυχώς από ταιστρα δεν τρώει του αρέσει αυτό το πιατάκι, αλλά θα ξανά προσπαθήσω, το μπανάκι το αλλάζω συνέχεια γιατί κάνει μπάνιο συνέχεια αλλά θα το βγάζω δεν εχω πρόβλημα, ναι όλο το χειμώνα ήταν σε θερμοκρασία 23-25 βαθμούς μέσα στο σπίτι, τον πηγα σε έναν κύριο που κάνει εκτροφή μιας και εδώ στον αλιμο ένας γιατρός υπάρχει που δέχεται μόνο δευτέρα και τετάρτη μου είπε για κύστη αλλά μου λέει πήγαινε να σου δώσουν κάτι να βάζεις μέσα στο μπάνιο του


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι υπαρχουν φαρμακα που μπορεις να βαλεις στο μπανιο του
Θα σου ελεγα να πας σε πετσοπ και να τους πεις οτι θες φαρμακο για κυστες αλλα δεν τους εχω εμπστοσυνη
Για να μην σου δωσω συμβουλη και τελικα βγει οτι τελικα ειναι λαθος,Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να εχει και γκλοστερ μεσα στο Dna (αν ισχυει)
Δηλαδη να ζευγαρωσαν απλο με γκλοστερ κατι τετοιο,
Περιμενε να το δουνε και άλλα παιδια 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Ελένη, κατα πάσα πιθανότητα το πουλάκι ταλαιπωρείται από κύστες.
Πρέπει να έχει γίνει κακή επιλογή φτερώματος στους γονείς. 
*Κύστες ( Feather Lumps )*Δεν νομίζω πως μπορείς να γλυτώσεις τον πτηνίατρο.
*Λίστα Πτηνιάτρων*

----------


## elenijlm

> Ελένη, κατα πάσα πιθανότητα το πουλάκι ταλαιπωρείται από κύστες.
> Πρέπει να έχει γίνει κακή επιλογή φτερώματος στους γονείς. 
> *Κύστες ( Feather Lumps )*Δεν νομίζω πως μπορείς να γλυτώσεις τον πτηνίατρο.
> *Λίστα Πτηνιάτρων*


ευχαριστώ θα κοιτάξω που άλλου έχει να τον πάω. δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ τα πετ, αν κάποιος ξέρει τι να ζητήσω φυσικά και να πάω να το πάρω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

Ελένη καλημέρα. Πολύ φοβάμαι κι εγώ για κύστες. Αλλά στο σημείο αυτό θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι το πίσω δάκτυλο του αριστερού ποδιού, ενδεχομένως και του δεξιού, φαίνονται να είναι σκούρα. Όταν λοιπόν θα το πας στον γιατρό ζήτησέ του να εξετάσει και τα πόδια του πουλιού, και αν τον ξαναπιάσεις, βγάλε φωτό από τα πόδια του και ανέβασέ τες στο φόρουμ, να δούμε αν πράγματι υπάρχει κάποιο ζήτημα. 
Ακόμα, βγάλε μια πανοραμική φωτογραφία του κλουβιού, ώστε να φαίνεται η εσωτερική του διάταξη, γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι οι πατήθρες έχουν μπει σε λάθος κατεύθυνση. 
Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.

----------


## elenijlm

> Ελένη καλημέρα. Πολύ φοβάμαι κι εγώ για κύστες. Αλλά στο σημείο αυτό θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι το πίσω δάκτυλο του αριστερού ποδιού, ενδεχομένως και του δεξιού, φαίνονται να είναι σκούρα. Όταν λοιπόν θα το πας στον γιατρό ζήτησέ του να εξετάσει και τα πόδια του πουλιού, και αν τον ξαναπιάσεις, βγάλε φωτό από τα πόδια του και ανέβασέ τες στο φόρουμ, να δούμε αν πράγματι υπάρχει κάποιο ζήτημα. 
> Ακόμα, βγάλε μια πανοραμική φωτογραφία του κλουβιού, ώστε να φαίνεται η εσωτερική του διάταξη, γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι οι πατήθρες έχουν μπει σε λάθος κατεύθυνση. 
> Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.


καλημέρα ναι τον έπιασα εχθές και έχει μια νομίζω μεγάλη στο στήθος, δεν την πείραξα γιατί είναι άσχετη δευτέρα πρωί θα τον πάω σε γιατρό, δεν θέλω να τον ξαναπιάσω γιατί ενώ ερχετε κατευθείαν στο χέρι μου τρέμει και φοβάμαι μην του κάνω κακό , θα βγάλω τα ποδαράκια του από κοντά, καθώς και το
κλουβί του, μαδαει μέσα σε μια μέρα γρήγορα πφφφφ , υπάρχει περιπτώσει να μου πάθει κάτι από τις κύστες ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elenijlm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elenijlm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τελικά πρέπει να είναι αυτό που είπαν τα παιδιά. Κύστες. Γ' αυτό φαίνεται το πέτρωμά του έτσι ταλαιπωρημένο. Δυστυχώς, το θέμα είναι γονιδιακό και δεν νομίζω να καταφέρει να απαλλαχθεί ποτέ. Βέβαια, κάνε και μια επίσκεψη σε γιατρό, μήπως καταφέρει να βελτιώσει την κατάσταση. Το πουλάκι είναι ζωηρό τώρα; Κελαηδάει, έχει όρεξη, τρώει;
Αυτό που λες ότι τσιμπάει τα φτερά του δεν είναι τίποτα. Το κάνουν όλα τα καναρίνια. Έτσι καθαρίζουν και τακτοποιούν το πέτρωμά τους. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Πέτρωμά τους = φτέρωμά τους

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## elenijlm

> Τελικά πρέπει να είναι αυτό που είπαν τα παιδιά. Κύστες. Γ' αυτό φαίνεται το πέτρωμά του έτσι ταλαιπωρημένο. Δυστυχώς, το θέμα είναι γονιδιακό και δεν νομίζω να καταφέρει να απαλλαχθεί ποτέ. Βέβαια, κάνε και μια επίσκεψη σε γιατρό, μήπως καταφέρει να βελτιώσει την κατάσταση. Το πουλάκι είναι ζωηρό τώρα; Κελαηδάει, έχει όρεξη, τρώει;
> Αυτό που λες ότι τσιμπάει τα φτερά του δεν είναι τίποτα. Το κάνουν όλα τα καναρίνια. Έτσι καθαρίζουν και τακτοποιούν το πέτρωμά τους. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


ευτυχώς είναι απίστευτα ζωηρός και κελαηδάει συνέχεια ποτέ δεν σταμάτησε, και τρώει και μπάνιο συνέχεια κάνει και όλα .. μίλησα με τον κύριο ακριβό αύριο θα τον πάω πρωί πρωί, ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ για τις πληροφορίες, μου είπε να μην ανησυχώ το πιο πιθανό είναι να είναι αυτό που μου λέτε, μακάρι να μην του κάνουν κακό αυτές οι κύστες και να το ξεπεράσουμε 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

